# Sticky  New Feature at Kindleboards: Reviews!



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

We've instituted a new board here at Kindleboards: reviews! This is the place where members can post their reviews of the Kindle (all models), covers and other accessories. We are hoping that this new board becomes the premier "go to" place for up-to-date reviews about the Kindle and related products, written by users _for_ users.

We have developed some brief guidelines which are at the board and can be found here.

I hope folks will take advantage of this new feature and contribute their reviews to the board. Thanks, everyone, for your interest and support. If you have any questions, please feel free to drop me a PM.

Leslie

along with Harvey, Verena, Betsy, Linda, and Ann


----------



## ghum

Leslie,
I think this a great idea.  I often scan the Boards or kindle forum for peoples 
reviews of kindle products but this is much more convenient.  Thanks.


----------



## Leslie

Right.

People can still post their impressions of products in the threads, of course, but we thought one place to gather all reviews together would be useful for our members.

L


----------



## Jill75

Leslie said:


> place where members can post their reviews of the Kindle (version 1 and 2), covers and other accessories. We are hoping that this new board becomes the premier "go to" place for up-to-date reviews about the Kindle and related products, written by users _for_ users.
> 
> We have developed some brief guidelines which are at the board and can be found here.
> 
> Leslie


Hi Leslie,
This is a great section as I also tend to watch out for reviews by members about products and which makes me easier to decide on which product to buy or use. Thanks! keep it up!.


----------



## jimbellow

Thanks these reviews have helped me save some good money !


----------



## nathan19

tylerdurden51 said:


> great idea!
> 
> i hate buying stuff without knowing what i'm going to get


Agreed, awesome!  Should save many of us some frustration and disappointment


----------



## suicidepact

Great idea! Can't wait to check out the reviews.


----------



## cheerio

ghum said:


> Leslie,
> I think this a great idea. I often scan the Boards or kindle forum for peoples
> reviews of kindle products but this is much more convenient. Thanks.


There are a lot of people on the internet that visit KB just for the reviews, maybe they will become members and stick around a while


----------



## legalbs2

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've instituted a new board here at Kindleboards: reviews! This is the place where members can post their reviews of the Kindle (version 1 and 2), covers and other accessories. We are hoping that this new board becomes the premier "go to" place for up-to-date reviews about the Kindle and related products, written by users _for_ users.
> 
> We have developed some brief guidelines which are at the board and can be found here.
> 
> I hope folks will take advantage of this new feature and contribute their reviews to the board. Thanks, everyone, for your interest and support. If you have any questions, please feel free to drop me a PM.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> along with Harvey, Verena, Betsy, Linda, and Ann


Thanks "Guys". I learned all about all the Kindles on the Kindle Boards and then decided to purchase the KDX. I reviewed all covers and lights through the Boards too and finally made a purchase on a cover and will be purchasing a light too. Love the KB!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Great idea to have them all in one place...
jp


----------

